# pandepá



## Vanda

Conversando ontem com uma amiga, larguei a expressão *pandepá* no meio da conversa e ela disparou a rir ao lembrar-se de outra amiga que também usava a expressão.  Dizemos o  "maior  pandepá" para referirmos a muita confusão.  Meu exemplo foi: mudaram a grade dos cursos,  50% das aulas serão em vídeo e foi  o maior pandepá na reunião por causa disso.
Aqui alguns exemplos de pandepá. 
 l





> logo depois o Duda chegou eu o beijei e ele achou que estávamos namorando e eu sai fora, foi ai o *pandepá* com o Fernandinho Cat Stevens!!!





> _A fila interminavel de funcionários que entravam e saiam do Hospital cruzando pela nova maquininha gerou o maior *pandepá*. E a poesia se fez presente. Ou o médico chega e começa o atendimento e esquece o ponto ou entra na fila do ponto e ignora o atendimento..._



A minha pergunta é: portugueses vocês também usam essa expressão? Brasileiros de outros regiões a conhecem? Não, ela não existe nos dicionários! Minha amiga me diz que é de origem francesa... pan de pas?!!!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Vanda said:


> Brasileiros de outros regiões a conhecem?


Eu, brasileiro, natural do Rio de Janeiro, maior e vacinado, nunca ouvi isso não. 

P.S.: origem francesa? Fico imaginando o que pode ser... A primeira sílaba pode ser *pain* (pão). Imagino algo como *pain de pois*, *pain de poire*, *pain de paille*... Por que você não bota a galera francófona aqui do WR para trabalhar?


----------



## mnajan

Eu, carioca, nunca ouvi...


----------



## olivinha

Vanda,
Eu, também natural do Rio, tampouco tinha ouvido falar nesse _pão_.
O


----------



## mariasilvia

Vanda, eu sou italiana e pouco entro nessa do pandepà, mas a palavra me faz pensar no italiano: pandemonio (pandemonium) que em frances também existe na forma de pandémonium e é tirada do latim _pandaemonium._ o sentido dessa palavra seja em italiano, que francés, que ingles, é uma grande bagunça, uma bagunçada e é muito parecido com os exemplos que voce fez.
No entanto a palavra pandepà nao é parecida com nenhuma em lingua francesa, a nao ser um possivel: _pain_ _d'épice,_ depois transformado pelos brasileiros _em pandepà,_ mas o significado do qual é diferente_._


----------



## Vanda

Sim, eu até relacionei ao pandemônio, que existe no português também. Só que a pronúncia é exatamente esta: _pandepá_, que acaba se desviando do pandemônio. A amiga da minha amiga disse ser de origem francesa, mas, como é uma pessoa que não podemos alcançar mais, ficou a curiosidade. O que no francês poderia ser?! 
Ou, de onde os mineiros - quero crer que somos alguns das muitas Minas que incorporamos o pandepá - tiraram a tal expressão?


----------



## Du_sud

Paulista aqui. Nunca ouvira a palavra!


----------



## Dona Chicória

Eu, também de São Paulo - capital , nunca ouvi esta  expressão mencionada por você. Já ouvi "pampeiro", usado nessse sentido (de reboliço, confusão).


----------



## ronanpoirier

O representante aqui do eixo RS - SC também nunca escutou esse tal de "pandepá" aí.


----------



## MarcB

Tenho ouvido mas de mineiros somente. Veja
Não foi assim quando o então governador de Minas, Itamar Franco, também deixou de pagar uma parcela da dívida com a União. Pelo contrário. Armou-se um pandepá e o dinheiro só foi desbloqueado quando a secretaria da Fazenda raspou os cofres do Estado e mandou o pacote para o Governo federal.


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, Marc! Até então, é coisa de mineiros mesmo! Agora só falta descobrir a influência francesa.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Eu, paulistana da gema, também nunca tinha ouvido....


----------



## Graciliano Ramos

Eu tb nunca ouvi. )

É expressão puramente mineira, como muitas outras. "Êêê trêm bão". rsrs


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> Valeu, Marc! Até então, é coisa de mineiros mesmo! Agora só falta descobrir a influência francesa.


 
Talvez seja indígena, Vanda. 

Engraçado (e consideravelmente off-topic) é que nem faz muito tempo que eu vim a saber que padedê (palavra feiíssima!) vem do francês: _pas de deux_! Pelo menos em francês _escrito_ fica mais bonito.

Eu também não conhecia a palavra, mas já gosto dela. A verdade é que tem tantos sinônimos para isso no português do Brasil que fica difícil ter todas no vocabulário ativo: furdunço, fuzuê, fuzaca, auê, banzé, vuco-vuco (minha avó gosta desta), rebuliço, rebu, quiproquó (essa tem raízes clássicas: _quid pro quod_), deus-nos-acuda, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Também sou da cidade do Rio de Janeiro e nunca tinha ouvido ou visto esta palavra... 

Interessante, mas assim que a li fiquei curioso, pois me lembrei em seguida de "pan de páscua". Pensei, antes de abir o tópico e ler o "cordão", que poderia se tratar de uma corruptela de pan de páscua (pandepá), vinda do espanhol.... rrssss.

Esqueci de informar o que significa em português: Panetone.


----------



## Nanon

Apareci! (rs)
Engraçado, mas eu também me lembrei em seguida do "pan de pascua" e nenhuma palavra francesa veio à mente... a palavra francesa mais próxima é "pagaille" (desordem, rebuliço etc...) e só tem a primeira sílaba parecida com o "pandepá"!

Bom. Voltando ao pandepá. Hipóteses. A última sílaba "pá" pode ser a negação "pas".
Foneticamente, soa como "(ne) pendez pas", literalmente: não pendure(m), ou também não enforque(m) (!). Não sei se isso faz algum sentido...


----------



## Vanda

Gente boa, estou ressuscitando esse fio porque acabei de falar do pandepá que está aqui em casa nessas semanas. Como podem ver, o pessoal antigo não conhecia. Vocês que se arrancham por aqui mais recentemente conhecem? Ou é mesmo só os mineiros da gema que aprontam um pandepá , quando acaba o café, por exemplo?


----------



## duduc

Não me lembro (mineiro da gema) de jamais ter ouvido, Vanda.


----------



## guihenning

Eu também nunca ouvi. Pelos exemplos do post que encabeça o fio, o que se ouviria em Curitiba seria 'bafafá' ou 'fuzuê', mais conhecidos nacionalmente, presumo. Talvez o tal 'pandepá' seja uma corruptela mineira bastante especifica? Como é que se pronuncia? _Pã-dê-pá_ ou _pã-dji-pá_? Talvez isso nos dê lá alguma luz sobre a origem…


----------



## Ari RT

Novidade total para mim, e já morei no sudeste, centro-oeste e nordeste. Tampouco ouvi dos amigos sulistas (muitos) e nortistas (meia dúzia).
Considerando que o Francês revelou-se um beco sem saída, eu recomeçaria com pan=muitos, todos, vários, ausência de definição => desordem. Nem que seja pra ver onde vai parar essa linha de raciocínio.
E 'deussabemos'? Ouvia bastante isso em Barbacena e em mais lugar nenhum, era expressão de dúvida. Vai chover amanhã? Deussabemos. Eu mesmo nunca soube se Deus é quem sabe ou se somos nós que sab*emos* ou não sabemos.


----------



## duduc

Houaiss said:
			
		

> *tendepá* s.m. B infrm. briga, rixa; vozeria, confusão * etim prov. orig. onom.


----------



## Ari RT

Lá se foi o 'pan'. Também não era por esse caminho.


----------



## duduc

guihenning said:


> Como é que se pronuncia? _Pã-dê-pá_ ou _pã-dji-pá_? Talvez isso nos dê lá alguma luz sobre a origem…


Concordo que é essencial saber a pronúncia. Não conhecia essas expressões. De todo modo, a minha intuição linguística (sou de Minas), isolada de contexto, decodifica essas expressões assim:

_pã-dê-pá / tẽ-dê-pá:_ não se ouvem, acho, salvo numa leitura forçada em voz alta.​​_pã-dji-pá:_ pano de prato (? melhor seria -pra) | pão de passas (melhor seria -passss).​​_tẽ-dji-pá:_ tem de passa (idem) | tem de pa[rá] (corruptela da corruptela de tem de parar, mas por algum motivo duvido que a queda das sílabas finais em mineirês transpasse a barreira desse primeiro erre).​
Me ocorre também que esse "pá" pode ter a ver com o "pá" que se usa ou usava em Portugal, muito embora "pá", em Minas, signifique a boa e velha pá ou só apareça mesmo naquela bela canção do Chico Buarque sobre a Revolução dos Cravos.


----------



## duduc

Outra:


			
				Houaiss said:
			
		

> pá¹ *s.f.* [...]
> - 5 _B infrm._ quantidade de gente ou de coisas ‹ganhou uma pá de dinheiro; chegou uma pá de gente›
> - 6 _B infrm._ conjunto de pessoas de baixa extração social; malta ‹a pá do Buraco Fundo›


 Especulação: 'tem de pá' → o que tem de pá [nessa confusão]!

Só faltou vencer a preguiça de buscar confirmação.


----------



## pfaa09

Vanda said:


> A minha pergunta é: portugueses vocês também usam essa expressão?


Nunca ouvi tal expressão por aqui.
Usamos: Algazarra, discórdia, confusão, chinfrim...


----------



## Carfer

duduc said:


> Me ocorre também que esse "pá" pode ter a ver com o "pá" que se usa ou usava em Portugal, muito embora "pá", em Minas, signifique a boa e velha pá ou só apareça mesmo naquela bela canção do Chico Buarque sobre a Revolução dos Cravos.


Se assim for, essa importação terá de ser recente, visto que o uso do _'pá_' em Portugal também o é (digamos, segunda metade do século XX). É geracional, quero dizer, é um fenómeno da minha geração. Surgiu - ou, pelo menos, generalizou-se - com ela, teve o seu auge com ela e com ela está progressivamente a desaparecer.


----------



## guihenning

duduc said:


> Concordo que é essencial saber a pronúncia. Não conhecia essas expressões. De todo modo, a minha intuição linguística (sou de Minas), isolada de contexto, decodifica essas expressões assim:
> 
> _pã-dê-pá / tẽ-dê-pá:_ não se ouvem, acho, salvo numa leitura forçada em voz alta.​​_pã-dji-pá:_ pano de prato (? melhor seria -pra) | pão de passas (melhor seria -passss).​​_tẽ-dji-pá:_ tem de passa (idem) | tem de pa[rá] (corruptela da corruptela de tem de parar, mas por algum motivo duvido que a queda das sílabas finais em mineirês transpasse a barreira desse primeiro erre).​
> Me ocorre também que esse "pá" pode ter a ver com o "pá" que se usa ou usava em Portugal, muito embora "pá", em Minas, signifique a boa e velha pá ou só apareça mesmo naquela bela canção do Chico Buarque sobre a Revolução dos Cravos.


Perfeito. Eu tinha perguntado sobre a pronúncia porque caso fosse 'dji', como de fato é, seria possível se tratar de corruptela ou aglutinação dalguma expressão com a preposição 'de'.
Sobre o uso de 'pá', no Sul há uma variação/corruptela que é 'pans'. Seria muito dizer que as expressões estejam relacionadas, mas seria uma opção, embora a explicação simples do Houaiss de que se trata de onomatopeia a mim já me baste.


----------



## Vanda

Gui, na verdade, pronunciamos /pã dê pá/. Me soa tanto alguma corruptela do francês. Ou vai saber o quê! Desde quando o mineiro precisa de referência pra inventar uma palavra? 
Políticas Linguísticas
Acheeei. Não estou sozinha (quero dizer aqui, porque pelo menos minha região é normal)

Não é coisa só de mineiro. Acabei de achar mais este:
Um filme e surto machista a refletir o Brasil


----------



## Vanda

Desta vez estou achando alguns exemplos. Sérgio Malheiros volta  à televisão na próxima  novela das sete Jornal da Manhã -  49 anos

E mais este; A Bisa | Editora Quixote-Do
_*Crônicas cotidianas, de Rodrigo Pazzinatto *_​*(descobri que ele é de Sete Lagoas)*​


> Ao chegar, estava bisa inquieta, gesticulando, pedindo para examiná-la. Atravessei os passarinhos, vasos e plantas, quase tropecei no frasco de álcool gel caído no chão, até que alcancei-a e toquei nos seus braços, que estavam estranhamente grudentos. A cuidadora preocupada, a bisa falando, o passarinho piando, os pensamentos girando, estava um pandepá!​





> “Comédia dos Erros” é primeiramente um conto, uma peça teatral que fala de uma grande confusão, um “pandepá”, ocorrido num reino na Grécia quando pai e mãe, seus filhos gêmeos e seus servos, também gêmeos são separados por um naufrágio.


Desertos repletos
Essa autora é de São Paulo.


----------



## andreferr

Uso pandepá corriqueiramente. Sou do sul-fluminense, mas já morei em Juiz de Fora e Campinas. Não sei desde quando utilizo a expressão, mas nunca tive dificuldades em me fazer entender usando-a, neste mesmo sentido, de confusão, até hoje. Um colega da capital fluminense, ao me ouvir descrever que o plantão foi um pandepá, achou graça e disse nunca ter ouvido a expressão, e me perguntou o que significava. Vim atrás da etimologia e acabei parando por aqui. Vou caçar mais explicações com uns amigos linguistase volto.


----------

